
Visual Studio IntelliCode now infers coding conventions for consistent code - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2018/07/17/visual-studio-intellicode-inferring-coding-conventions-for-consistent-code/
======
karmakaze
I haven't tried this yet, but am very excited to. I hope it also notes when
there's no consistent convention used in a file or project.

There was one guy I worked with (who I nicknamed whitespace, you know who you
are) because he wrote like a compiler--if it didn't matter to the compiler it
didn't matter to him. He similarly mixed one or two spaces after periods in
text.

~~~
bufferoverflow
Why would you tolerate such behavior? Coding standards are important and must
be enforced.

~~~
karmakaze
Well he was an intern and otherwise good. We just let it be a running joke.
The code was in Go so we could just gofmt.

